# BIELEFELD: Verein / Tourentreff



## OWL_Biker (31. Dezember 2010)

habe gerade Blut geleckt mit dem Biken und würde gerne mehr Fahren.

Gibt es hier Interessenten einen kleinen Verein oder Tourentreff zu gründen?

Ziele könnten dann sein.
- ein Tourentreff pro Woche, vielleicht weitere gemeinsame Ausfahrten nach Absprache
- gemeinsame Ausflüge, zB Sauerland, Harz, Bike Festival, vllt. irgendwann sogar mal ein paar Leute für eine Transalp finden etc.

Primär einfach nur Touren auf Singletrails durch den Teuto, falls sich dann innerhalb einer großen Gruppe ein paar Freerider/DHer gesucht und gefunden haben wären da ja wieder weitere spezielle Ausfahrten möglich.

Falls sich ein paar Leute finden, könnte man sich ja mal im neuem Jahr irgendwo auf einen Kaffee oder ein Pils treffen und mal durchsprechen was man so realisieren könnte...

Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## kris. (1. Januar 2011)

Tjooo, klingt doch soweit ganz gut.
Wenn der allgemeine Silvesterkater abgeklungen ist melden sich vielleicht auch noch andere zu Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (1. Januar 2011)

Moin
Ich hab keinen Kater KLAR...

UNVERBINDLICH ist für MICH sehr wichtig da ich im Schichtdienst arbeite und zb an Treffen in der Woche nur selten bis gar nicht teilnehmen könnte.
Das ist zwar nicht euer Problem aber halt doof wenn zb jeden Dienstag im Sommer Ausfahrten sind an denen ich nicht teilnehmen könnte .

Deshalb ist das bei MIR so eine Sache mit dem Verein....

Aber wenn es dafür ne Lösung gibt bin ich gern dabei.

Auch so sachen wie zb mal ne Tour im Sauerland ...mit dem Auto nach Winterberg und dann ne schöööne Tour mit einigen leuten fänd ich klasse.

Ich bin zb diesen Sommer diese hier gefahren aber halt allein.....



mfg


----------



## Lothar60 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,

klingt gut und ich wäre dabei.

Auch ich bin im Schichtdienst  und könnte sicherlich nicht bei jedem Treffen dabei sein. Das wäre aber auch kein Problem. Gemeinsame Touren durch den Teuto / Sauerland usw. wäre eine tolle Sache.

Viele Grüße

Lothar


----------



## tangoba62 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin zwar schon im Verein (Bike-Sport-Lippe) bin aber an Tourentreffs interessiert.Besonders wenn sie in der Nähe stattfinden. Kollege von mir ist da auch sicherlich dran interessiert.


Gruß Udo


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Januar 2011)

Hey, 
habe gerade mal auf eure Seite bikesportlippe.de geschaut. Sieht super aus, tolle HP!
Genau so etwas meine ich. Tourentreffs, Ausflüge (bei euch sogar Pyrenäen, wow) und ein wenig Vereinsleben. Tolle Sache!

Leider ist Detmold/Blomberg dann wieder etwas weit, als dass man da dann einigermaßen regelmäßig kommen könnte.

An Lothar und gooni: Klar ich denke mal es könnte nur höchst selten jeder. 
Aber hätte man einen großen Pool an willigen MTBlern könnte man schon einiges bewegen... 
Mal schauen ob sich noch ein paar Interessenten melden, dann könnte man ja vielleicht wirklich mal schauen. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich hätte auch Interesse. Ich schaffe es zwar regelmäßig mit meinem Sohn (13) zu fahren,( weil er mich immer antreibt)  aber Touren mit mehreren sind einfach noch besser. Macht halt mehr Spass. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## NitroNinja (2. Januar 2011)

Hoi,

ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse.

Vorallem da ich noch nicht die längste Zeit dabei bin und wie schon öfters gesagt, die Wege noch nicht so gut kenne.

Außerdem machts inner Gruppe wirklich einfach mehr Spaß.

Hätte halt mit 15 Jahren das Problem, zu weiter entfernten Treffen rund um Bielefeld zu kommen. Aber denke im Normalfall sollte mich mein Vater bringen können.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Januar 2011)

Hey,

na da haben wir ja schon mal so 5 Interessenten zusammen...

Fragt auch Bekannte etc. denn ich denke um so mehr Interessenten man zusammen bekommt, desto größer ist die Möglichkeit etwas auf die Beine zu bekommen.

Übernächste Woche geht es wieder zur Uni, vielleicht würde ich da mal etwas anpinnen, da erreicht man ja auch immer ziemlich viele Leute...

Mal schauen wer sich hier noch meldet.


----------



## slang (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich melde auch mal Interesse an, zumal ich das gleiche Bike fahre wie Du 

Da ich aber auch im Schichtdienst, sogar mit regelmäßigen Wochenend- und Feiertagsdienst, wirds halt immer Glück sein, wenn ein Termin geht.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Mc-Lovin (3. Januar 2011)

Hey
Bin Schüler, hab immer zeit und bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,
na das klingt ja immer besser...

Mir ist eine Idee gekommen:

Ich habe eine Mailadresse eingerichtet. Vorläufig [email protected]

Hättet ihr etwas dagegen an diese Adresse eine kurze Mail zu schicken (alle ernsthaften Interessenten).
Falls ihr aus dem Forum kommt vielleicht mit Nickname, vielleicht noch Vorname und Alter dazu. Geht mir nicht darum schon offizielle Daten oder Namen zu horten sondern einen Verteiler zu erstellen mit allen Interessenten. 
Ich denke nämlich dass nicht alle dann hier im Forum sind und auch nicht jeder ständig im Forum vorbeischaut (erst Recht nicht im Winter).

So könnte man dann ja mal einen Monat ein bisschen sammeln und diese Mailadresse verteilen und dann gibts eine Rundmail und man könnte sich ggf. mal irgendwo zusammensetzen.

Was meint ihr?
Wäre dann nur wichtig, dass es nicht die hinterletzte Spamadresse ist, damit das nicht untergeht. =D

Wenn dann jeder noch etwas die Werbetrommel rührt bei Bekannten, auf der Arbeit, an der Uni oder vielleicht in den Bike Shops in Bielefeld (ka ob die was dagegen hätten mal für 1 Monat nen DinA4 zettel ins Fenster zu hängen...).

Schöne Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2011)

owl_biker schrieb:


> hi,
> na das klingt ja immer besser...
> 
> Mir ist eine idee gekommen:
> ...



erster....


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. Januar 2011)

nee dritter =P

hab 3 mails von gooni, lothar und NitroNinja bekommen. Außerdem gab es hier ja noch weitere Interessenten... Einige werden sich bestimmt noch melden in den nächsten Wochen und dann können wir ja mal sammeln.
Altersstruktur vollkommen querbeet... so ists doch gut!

Slang, hab dein Bike irgendwo im Zesty Thread gesehen! Traumhaft schön! =D 
Kommst du auch aus Bi? 
Mit zwei exakt gleichen Zestys (sind ja so schon eher selten) duch den Teuto, das wärs mal! 

VG Fabian


----------



## slang (5. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> nee dritter =P
> 
> Slang, hab dein Bike irgendwo im Zesty Thread gesehen! Traumhaft schön! =D
> Kommst du auch aus Bi?
> ...



Hi,
ja, wohne im sogenannten "Fünften Kanton" 

Mit zwei gleichen Zestys hätte echt was, obwohl ..., eigentlich hatte ich mich für dieses Rad, neben den exquisiten Fahreigenschaften und der Händlernähe, entschieden um den Radon-Caynon-Cube-Ghost-etc Einheitsbrei zu entkommen. 
Ich schick dir auch ne Mail.

Grüsse,
slang


----------



## Saschka88 (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

komme aus Bünde und finde die Idee Klasse.

Vorallem mal ne gemeinsame Tour im Sauerland oder Alpen

Ich schreib mal an die eingerichtete Mail.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

Mc-Lovin schrieb:


> Hey
> Bin Schüler, hab immer zeit und bin dabei



Ich bin Beamter und hab auch immer Zeit 

Bin auch dabei!

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Gib's was neues?
Hab bis jetzt keine Mail bekommen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe bis jetzt 13 Mails bekommen, mit mir sind wir also 14 Interessierte.
Altersschnitt querbeet und soweit ich das überblicke fast alle hier aus dem Forum.
Bisher auch 2 Frauen dabei! 

Also da der Februar jetzt bevorsteht und durch das Wetter schon wieder die meisten ihre Ausfahrten machen werde ich dann jetzt mal die erste Rundmail verschicken und man wird sehen wie es weitergeht.

Vielen Dank bis hierhin an alle!
Fabian


----------



## the_Shot (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hab auch Interesse und das Wetter ist ja auf nem guten Weg, hast mail.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

@Fabian

Hab grad deine Mail gelesen.




Also ich schließe mich deiner Meinung an und finde deine Vorschläge sehr gut!!!



evtl sollten Wir mal ein Treffen organisieren (abends in einer Kneipe o.ä.) um sich neher kennen zu lernen und um über Ziele und Wünsche zu sprechen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Lothar60 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

die Ideen finde ich gut und würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns zunächst im Februar oder  März zum kennen lernen mal treffen sollten. Alles weitere würde sich dann ergeben.

Als Vorschlag könnte man sich vielleicht beim Eisernen Anton ( Kneipe ) treffen, dies wäre auch ein möglicher Treff für gemeinsame Touren usw.

Viele Grüße

Lothar


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Januar 2011)

Lothar60 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Ideen finde ich gut und würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns zunächst im Februar oder  März zum kennen lernen mal treffen sollten. Alles weitere würde sich dann ergeben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damezzo (3. Februar 2011)

Hey, ich wäre auch dabei. 
Danke für die E-mail


----------



## the_Shot (4. Februar 2011)

Ich denke der "Eiserne Anton" ist ein guter Startpunkt für Touren aller Art, TOP ich bin dabei theoretisch kann man ja von überall dazu stoßen.


----------



## KlitzeKleine (12. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen,
mein Freund und ich möchten uns gerne zu euch gesellen  Mail haben wir schon geschickt. 

LG, Steffi und Marko


----------



## DpunktBpunkt (15. Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

läuft das ganze jetzt nur noch über die email adresse? 
hab nämlich auch interesse an dem ganzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Schick auf jeden Fall ne Mail an die Adresse, dann bekommst Du sofort Nachricht wenn es was neues gibt. Ist etwas einfacher als wenn er erst alles hier in Forum schreibt. Bis es dann jeder gelesen hat...
Soweit ich weiss ist aber seit der ersten Mail noch nicht dramatisch viel passiert. Aber je mehr Interessenten vorhanden sind desto flotter kann es gehen...


----------



## GTshoxx (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo
eine prima Idee von fabian, Bielefeld aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken und zusammen durch die Wälder zu rollen. Bin dabei


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Februar 2011)

Nabend! 

Ich denke ich werde mich mal wieder an eine neue Mail machen und die letzten Mails (in der letzten Woche kamen noch mal ein paar) mit in den Verteiler nehmen und beantworten.
Bis Freitag bin ich leider etwas im Klausurenstress, aber der allgemeine Tenor war auch sowieso eher, dass man sich dann mal etwa Anfang März zusammensetzt.
Und an die 20 Interessenten sind es jetzt. =)

Viele Grüße!


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2011)

Jepp, so eine kleine Update-Mail zwischendurch kann nicht schaden.
Sonst hat es der eine oder andere vielleicht schon wieder verdrängt das Anfang März etwas geplant war.


----------



## bartimaeus (4. März 2011)

So zum Biespiel ich auch 

Habe mich just frisch hinzugemailt, aber noch nichts zurück erhalten  Hoffe sie ist angekommen und wurde nicht weggespamt...


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. März 2011)

Hey, nee mail bekommen. 
ja wird wohl zeit dass es dann jetzt mal langsam los geht. Die sonne zeigt sich immer oefter, der schnee scheint dieses jahr auch keine lust mehr zu haben.
Ich mach mich mal an ne mail.

Vg fabian


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. März 2011)

So Mail ist raus! 

Schaut also bitte alle mal in euer Postfach, hab einen interessanten Link angehangen bzgl. des Vorschlages dass sich alle Interessenten mal treffen, sich kennen lernen und man alles durchquatscht. 

Wer nichts bekommen hat, möge laut aufschreien...


----------



## slang (13. März 2011)

Hi,
es haben sich scheinbar ja noch nicht alle Interessierten bei doodle gemeldet, aber es kristalisiert sich ja der Sonntag, 20.3 um 18.30 als geeigneter Termin raus. 
Wollen wir das nicht mal festklopfen?
Von den von Fabian vorgeschlagenen Treffpunkten favorisiere ich mal das Brauhaus.
Da gibts so lecker Kupfer 
Fänds klasse wenn das klappt, zumal ich dann am Montag für ne knappe Woche ins Sauerland verschwinde.....biken 
Hoffe nur dass das Wetter mitspielt.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## slang (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

lebt hier noch jemand? 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. März 2011)

Jau. Hab zwar die eMail verbaselt, bin aber auch für den 20.03.
Wo kann man denn da parken? Oder kann mich jemandvon irgendwo zwischen Detmold und Bielefled aus mitnehmen. Dann muss ich nicht die ganze Strecke fahren und unnötigerweise einen weiteren Parkplatz blockieren.


----------



## slang (15. März 2011)

Hi,
eine Strasse weiter, Ritterstrasse glaub ich, ist nen Parkhaus. ansonsten.. keine Ahnung, bin Radfahrer. 
Wir müssen ja nicht zwingend ins Brauhaus, ich schlag mal zusätzlich die "Neue Börse" an der Jöllenbecker Str. vor. Da sollte man eigentlich nen Parkplatz finden, und da gibts lecker Sardellenpizza. 

slang


----------



## kris. (15. März 2011)

so, jetzt habe ich auch die mail wieder gefunden und mich eingetragen 

hm, jöllenbeck ist ja nördlich.... in ubbedissen gäbs z.b. den schinkenkrug


----------



## gooni11 (15. März 2011)

Moin
ich bin auch dabei... 20.3 ...18.30Uhr....

WO GENAU ISSES DENN NU????

mfg


----------



## slang (15. März 2011)

Det is nicht Jöllenbeck, sondern Jöllenbecker Str., ca 100 m vom Bielefelder Hauptbahnhof. Aber ist ja auch egal, Lasst uns doch einfach das Brauhaus nehmen. Solange es Getränk und Speise gibt, ist der Ort doch Wurst.

slang


----------



## kris. (16. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ca 100 m vom Bielefelder Hauptbahnhof.



Ah, okay. Google hatte den Pfeil bei "Jöllenbecker Str." recht weit nördlich gesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartimaeus (16. März 2011)

hey,

1. ich habe am um den 6.03 keine mail bekommen  nur nachrichten von ominösen menschen mit komischen angeboten 

2. ich wäre gerne mit dabei. die jöllenbecker str. ist meine heimat, aber hab mir beim letzten ride inklusive unsanften abstieges den finger fraktiert und bin jetzt erst mitte april wieder zu haben...

würde dnnoch gerne im verteiler sein 

thx


----------



## AndreT (17. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

hätte auch Interesse, auch wenn ich am 20. nicht kann.


----------



## gooni11 (17. März 2011)

Moin
Was is nu...
geht das klar Sonntag?
Und wo ist eigentlich das Brauhaus?
Hat eigentlich jemand einen Tisch bestellt oder laufen wir da mit 20ig Mann so auf... 

mfg


----------



## kris. (17. März 2011)

kuckst du: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...=52.021154,8.52994&spn=0.009336,0.019205&z=16

Tisch bestellt? Keene Ahnung, ist Chefsache oder? 
Faaaaaaabi!


----------



## GTshoxx (17. März 2011)

Hallo
da Faaaabi noch in Italien weilt, habe ich die Initiative ergriffen und den Tisch klargemacht. Eine Info-email werde ich noch an vorhandenen Emailverteiler versenden.  Platz ist für ca.15 Personen (und mehr) reserviert.

TREFFPUNKT für das 1. Offizielle "Vereinstreffen" ist
am 20.03.2011 um 18:30 Uhr
im Brauhaus Joh. Albrecht
Hagenbruchstraße 8
Bielefeld
Kommt bitte zahlreich, sonst muss ich das leckere "Kupfer" alleine trinken. Freue mich..
...dieser Tag wird in die Geschichte eingehen


----------



## Sumsemann (17. März 2011)




----------



## slang (17. März 2011)

GTshoxx schrieb:


> Hallo
> da Faaaabi noch in Italien weilt, habe ich die Initiative ergriffen und den Tisch klargemacht. Eine Info-email werde ich noch an vorhandenen Emailverteiler versenden.  Platz ist für ca.15 Personen (und mehr) reserviert.
> 
> TREFFPUNKT für das 1. Offizielle "Vereinstreffen" ist
> ...



Sauber, 
wird ja noch was, das Ganze


----------



## gooni11 (20. März 2011)

Moin die Damen
Tja was soll ich sagen... Morgen Abend werden wir uns wohl mal Live sehen.

Da werden sich einige aber erschrecken... 
MfG

Tja ..und ich werd mal wieder nicht dabei sein da mir was dazwischengekommen ist!
Ich wünsch euch viel spaß und lasst es richtig krachen! 
Mfg


----------



## Lothar60 (20. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

kann leider nicht kommen, ist was wichtiges dazwischengekommen.

Sicher ein andermal.

Gruß an Alle und viel Spass

Lothar


----------



## kris. (20. März 2011)

Hey Guys!

Ich bin leider auch raus. Muss mich noch auf ne 2stündige Marketing-Klausur morgen vorbereiten.

Ich wäre aber für einen lockeren Tourentreff, wehre mich aber auch nicht gegen einen kleinen aber feinen Verein. Sollte nur keine bierernste Veranstaltung werden. 

Bin mal gespannt was heute Abend raus kommt!
kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2011)

Ich bin auch raus, da ich jetzt gerade mit meiner Familie von der Kirmes zurück bin.

War bei dem schönen Wetter mit dem Bike, heute von halb 11 an, gut 4Std unterwegs und musste auch ein wenig mit der Familie machen...

Haltet uns doch auf dem Laufenden was denn beschlossen wurde.

LG
Matthias


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. März 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich denke der "Eiserne Anton" ist ein guter Startpunkt für Touren aller Art



Nö, denke ich nicht. Denn bei diesem Treffpunkt beschränkt sich das Tourenangebot nur in die Richtung östlich von Bielefeld. Denn man trifft sich ja nicht am Anton um den Berg wieder runter Richtung Innenstadt zu fahren und dann wieder Richtung Peter hoch, oder?

Sinnvoller wäre z.B. die Kunsthalle - denn von hier aus ist man in der Richtungswahl freier.


----------



## ohropax (21. März 2011)

Hier eine Zusammenfassung für alle daheimgebliebenen und teilnehmenden Interessenten:

Wir waren gestern am Ende 8 Personen, die sich bei erfrischenden Kaltgetränken beschnuppert haben und das ist bei Ostwestfalen ja immer etwas ein Akt. Nach einer kurzen Gedächtnisauffrischung bezüglich existierender Tourentreffs (dazu später mehr, hier jetzt nicht relevant) hat jeder erklärt, was er sich persönlich von so einem Zusammenschluss erhofft.

Der allgemeine Tenor war der, dass wir uns davon versprachen, Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen und mit den Leuten, bzw über die Leute neue Strecken zu erfahren, sowohl in der Region, als auch ausserhalb in Form von gemeinsamen Ausflügen in andere Regionen (Sauerland, Harz,...). Die meisten waren weniger an einem wettkampf- und leistungsorientierten Trainingstreff interessiert sondern wollen mit dem Rad einfach raus in die Natur als Ausgleich vom Job, zum Fit blieben etc.

Klar war relativ schnell, dass noch nicht klar war, ob und welchen Wochentag wir für ein regelmässiges Treffen festlegen wollten, denn dazu waren selbst die wenigen Anwesenden zu divergent in ihren Planungsmöglichkeiten. Wir wollen mal abwarten, was sich bei den nächsten Zusammenkünften, bei denen zwangsläufig eine andere Teilmenge anwesend sein wird, ergibt. Ein stattlicher Teil der Anwesenden kam übrigens aus dem Herforder Raum.

Auf jeden Fall wollten wir nicht nur übers Radfahren reden. Deswegen haben wir einfach einen Termin festgelegt, zu dem wir/ihr bitte alle zahlreich erscheinen möget. Wir treffen uns am Samstag den 26. März um 14 Uhr zu einer ca 30km langen Runde. Die Strecke eignet sich gut, um das ostwestfälische Hügel- und Siektal-Land abseits des ausgetretenen Hermannswegs kennenzulernen. Treffpunkt für die aus Herford mit dem PKW Anreisenden ist der Parkplatz oberhalb des Obersees Ecke Engersche Strasse/Loheide um 13:50, von dort fahren wir mit dem Rad zum Startpunkt an der Volksbank Schildesche von welcher es um 14:00 dann losgeht. Auf der Strecke werden wir trotz des Wochenendes nur auf wenig Torkler treffen und sind früh genug wieder da, um am Obersee oder in Schildesche noch ein Eis oder Bier bei Sonnenschein und Wärme geniessen zu können.

Die Herforder können, sofern der Parkplatz überfüllt sein sollte, auch auf den Parkplatz ein paar hundert Meter zurück in der Kurve ausweichen, siehe Karte. Sollte der auch überfüllt sein (wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe), dann gibt es einen Kilomenter zurück noch einen grossem Parkplatz an einem Restaurant.

Den Bielefeldern, die nicht mit Rad oder ÖPNV kommen und sich nicht auskennen, empfehle ich den Parkplatz im Innenhof des Einkaufszentrums gegenüber der Volksbank oder den Parkplatz ein paar hundert Meter westlich an der Ecke zur Apfelstrasse. Ob man auch direkt an der Volksbank parken kann, weiss ich nicht.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## DerBergschreck (21. März 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns am Samstag den 26. März um 14 Uhr zu einer ca 30km langen Runde. Die Strecke eignet sich gut, um das ostwestfälische Hügel- und Siektal-Land abseits des ausgetretenen Hermannswegs kennenzulernen.



Gibts da auch die leckeren Strecken über Hasenpatt und Höfeweg? Das wäre natürlich super!

Wetter scheint ja tendenziell mitzuspielen


----------



## gooni11 (21. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich hoffe ihr hattet spaß gestern.
Leider weiß ich jetzt schon das ich Samstag keine Zeit hab denn meine Tochter bekommt ein neues Zimmer welches Samstag aufgebaut werden soll.
MfG


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. März 2011)

Marcus spielt Guide und ja es geht dann unter anderem über den Hasenpatt und Richtung Enger wie ich ihn verstanden habe. Für mich ganz neu und daher lasse ich mich mal überraschen. 

Eine Mail über den Verteiler ging eben auch nochmal raus, sind jetzt 24 Email Adressen, bzw. morgen 25 da ich Marcus noch einfüge, die liegt noch in meinem Block.


----------



## kris. (22. März 2011)

Moin!

Schön fände ich noch wenn der Tourentreff abwechselnd an 2 Stellen losgehen würde. Schildesche ist etwas nordwestlich der Innenstadt, da könnte man ja noch einen 2. Treffpunkt südöstlich ausmachen der dann beim nächsten mal dran ist und dann wieder Schildesche. Das wäre für die östlich von Bielefeld wohnenden deutlich einfacher zu erreichen (weil wir dann nicht erst einmal durch die Stadt die es nicht gibt hindurch oder drumherum müssten) und für alle aus GT oder HF wäre es zumindest kein riesiger Unterschied. Na gut , für die Herforder ein bisschen. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. März 2011)

Hi Kris, 

Schildesche wird dann bei der nächsten Tour höchstwahrscheinlich nicht Treffpunkt sein.

Die Idee war es an Wochenenden nun erstmal verschiedene Touren zu starten, da es ja am WE auch schon die typischen Tourentreffs gibt.
Es soll also NICHT jede Woche über die gleichen Wege gehen.
Hasenpatt ist da auch sicherlich mal was ganz anderes und daher denke ich gut geeignet. 
Nächstes mal geht es dann beispielsweise um Borgholzhausen herum, dann mal Detmold, dann vielleicht Herford usw.

Für den Tourentreff in der Woche, der dann ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht so lange gehen würde wäre wohl ein zentraler Treffpunkt geeignet und es würde wahrscheinlich öfter über die selben Wege gehen.

Vorgeschlagen wurden hier ja schon Eiserner Anton, Peter auf dem Berge und die Kunsthalle. Das müsste noch festgelegt werden wenn es an der Zeit ist.

Wenn man Treffpunkt Eiserner Anton setzt ist es natürlich blöd, wie Bergschreck schon sagt, Richtung Halle/Peter zu fahren, andersherum ist es doof wenn die Oerlinghausener zB zum Peter kommen und man dann wieder rüber fährt. 
Kunsthalle wäre da vllt. ein gesundes Mittelding, wenn auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## ohropax (22. März 2011)

Ich hätte für die nächste Ausfahrt auch so etwas vorgeschlagen: man könnte bspw Trails an der sonnendurchfluteten Südseite des Teutos um Oerlinghausen fahren und vielleicht zum Ausrollen einen Schlenker durchs Senne-Randgebiet ziehen. Der pulverige Sand und der Kiefernduft wirken so schön sommerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. März 2011)

Dann ist es ja schon so geplant wie ich es vorgeschlagen habe. 
Dachte mir schon das der Hasenpatt keine Dauereinrichtung werden sollte.
"Warm und sonnig" scheint übrigens diesen Samstag nicht zu klappen.


----------



## ohropax (22. März 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Schildesche wird dann bei der nächsten Tour höchstwahrscheinlich nicht Treffpunkt sein.



Ich will das hiermit mal zum 'ganz bestimmt!' steigern.


----------



## kris. (22. März 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ich hätte für die nächste Ausfahrt auch so etwas vorgeschlagen: man könnte bspw Trails an der *sonnendurchfluteten Südseite des Teutos* um Oerlinghausen fahren und vielleicht zum Ausrollen einen Schlenker durchs Senne-Randgebiet ziehen. Der *pulverige Sand und der Kiefernduft wirken so schön sommerlich*


 
Du könntest auch für die Lippe Tourismus Marketing arbeiten...


----------



## Hundebein (23. März 2011)

Hey Leute! Würd mich gerne auch mal mit einklinken, bin zwar nicht im Verteiler aber lese hier immer eifrig mit. Starten die Touren immer Samstags? Da muss ich generell arbeiten, Sonntags wär ich für jeden Spass zu haben  Wenn sowas möglich ist.


----------



## zizz (23. März 2011)

Hi,

bin auch nicht im Verteiler, melde mich mal an für Samstag,
wenn es trocken ist, die Ecke kenne ich gar nicht, hab schon Bock.

Gruß


----------



## Sumsemann (23. März 2011)

Komme aus Bielefeld Senne und wollte da eigentlich mit dem Rad hinkommen.
Kommt noch jemand aus der Senne/Sennestadt/Brackwede? Dann könnte man ja zusammen fahren.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Komme aus Bielefeld Senne und wollte da eigentlich mit dem Rad hinkommen.
> Kommt noch jemand aus der Senne/Sennestadt/Brackwede? Dann könnte man ja zusammen fahren.



Komme aus Bethel - da müsstest du ja eigentlich irgendwo vor meiner Haustür vorbeifahren. Wenn du Richtung Innenstadt den Hermannsweg fährst, könnten wir uns um 13:45 Uhr z.B. bei Brands Busch treffen.

Ich versuche für 13:30 noch ein paar Leute zur Kunsthalle zu locken, dann könnten wir durch den Grünzug nach Schildesche fahren.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. März 2011)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an 

Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass das Wetter nicht ganz so sch... wird.


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Gibts da auch die leckeren Strecken über Hasenpatt und Höfeweg?



Das könnte sein, zudem  'Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet' 

Bin noch gespannt ob des Wetters, es soll ja nur des nachts eventuell ein paar Tropfen geben. Die letzten Tage durchgängiger Trockenheit haben die Strecke sehr schnell (um nicht zu sagen ruppig) und an Hang/Schräglagen nützlich griffig gemacht. Sollte nachts doch etwas mehr runterkommen, wirds interessant, besonders auf den neuen Stückchen, wo wir noch keine Erfahrungswerte haben.


----------



## zizz (25. März 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich versuche für 13:30 noch ein paar Leute zur Kunsthalle zu locken, dann könnten wir durch den Grünzug nach Schildesche fahren.



Ist da jetzt ein Treff, komme aus GT würde dann da einsteigen?

Gruß


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. März 2011)

zizz schrieb:


> Ist da jetzt ein Treff, komme aus GT würde dann da einsteigen?
> 
> Gruß



Ja gut, komm da auch hin.

@Sumsemann: fahre doch nicht über Brands Busch, da ich schon vorher in der Stadt bin. Komm doch auch um 13.30 zur Kunsthalle.


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. März 2011)

Komme eventuell auch zur kunsthalle, wohne auch gadderbaum/bethel. Hoffe mein bike bzw. Der reifen haelt durch, hatte auf den letzten 50 km 3 platten am vorderrad (siehe plauderthread) aber habe jetzt mal alles gecheckt und wage einen letzten versuch. 

Muss auch zugeben dass icj alleine gar nicht den kluegsten/schoensten weg nach schildesche wuesstem 


Von meinem Blackberry gesendet.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. März 2011)

Ja, ok... Komme dann um 13.30h zur Kunsthalle.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Saschka88 (25. März 2011)

.....Treffpunkt für die aus Herford mit dem PKW Anreisenden ist der Parkplatz oberhalb des Obersees Ecke Engersche Strasse/Loheide um 13:50.....

Ist das noch aktuell ?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. März 2011)

Gibt/ gab laut marcus keine aenderungen!


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2011)

exakt, nur bier und eis können wir uns wohl schenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (25. März 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Muss auch zugeben dass icj alleine gar nicht den kluegsten/schoensten weg nach schildesche wuesstem



Wir fahren ganz unkreativ ab Oetkerhalle durch den Grünzug nach Schildesche...


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. März 2011)

So wieder da! 

Auch wenn ich mir eingestehen muss dass ich wohl konditionell nicht ganz mithalten konnte und meine 14kg Schleuder ihr übriges dazu beigetragen hat, hat es echt Spaß gemacht!

Da mein Tacho ja auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt kaputt gegangen ist, wäre es nett wenn mal einer nen paar Tourdaten rüberwachsen lassen könnte...
Müssten etwas über 30km gewesen sein, wie angekündigt, oder?

Sumsemann müsste ja mit Anfahrt aus Senne schon so auf 60 kommen, oder?

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## zizz (26. März 2011)

hat Spaß gemacht, ich habe die Daten der Strecke auf gpsies geladen

gruß


----------



## Sumsemann (26. März 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Sumsemann müsste ja mit Anfahrt aus Senne schon so auf 60 kommen, oder?




Sodele bin auch grad zurück bin grad noch ein paar Trails im Teuto gefahren. Auf dem Hinweg hab ich ja auch schon ein paar Trails mitgenommen und bin daher ein paar Umwege gefahren...

Tacho zeigt 78,3km

Jetzt bin ich aber auch richtig im A....!!!!


LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (26. März 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> meine 14kg Schleuder



Na na na, sowas sagt man aber nicht  

Insgesamt hat die Runde Spass gemacht, dank an den Tour-Guide. 
Auch wenns mir nicht grad gefällt, dass da son SSPler einem mal eben die konditionellen Grenzen zeigt. 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. März 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber auch richtig im A....!!!!



Das tröstet mich, weil du bis zum Schluss so einen lässigen Tritt drauf hattest


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. März 2011)

zizz schrieb:


> hat Spaß gemacht, ich habe die Daten der Strecke auf gpsies geladen



Allein die Route auf der Karte ist ja schon ein richtiges Kunstwerk! Wir sind demnach ja sogar drei ineinander verwickelte Touren auf einmal gefahren

Danke nochmal an Marcus für die schönen Trails. Man unterschätzt das Ravensberger Hügelland - das kann von den Trails her locker mit dem Teutoburger Wald mithalten (teilweise fand ich es sogar noch besser).


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na na na, sowas sagt man aber nicht



Das ist liebevoll gemeint


----------



## gooni11 (27. März 2011)

Moin
Ich denke manch einer wird es kaum glauben da ich leider oft Absagen muß aber ich freue mich schon darauf mal dabei zu sein bei so einer Tour.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (27. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich denke manch einer wird es kaum glauben da ich leider oft Absagen muß aber ich freue mich schon darauf mal dabei zu sein bei so einer Tour.
> Mfg



Schreib das mal rückwirkend, wenn du wirklich dabei warst. Die Leute wollen hier spannende und lustige Geschichten von tatsächlichen Erlebnissen lesen. Wenn in deiner Prioritätenliste das Radfahren weiter unten steht, ist das ja deine Sache. Aber solche Absichtserklärungen, die dann aus obengenanntem Grund nicht wahr werden, sind einfach langweilig.


----------



## Hundebein (27. März 2011)

Steht heute noch irgendwo was an, wo man sich anschliessen könnte oder sind schon alle unterwegs?


----------



## Andreas.Tuenker (27. März 2011)

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg Richtung Johannisberg... wer mitwill kann mich ja suchen kommen


----------



## ohropax (27. März 2011)

Schön, dass die Tour doch überwiegend positiv angekommen ist. Wer möchte denn eigentlich nächstes Mal den Guide machen?


----------



## Hundebein (27. März 2011)

Also irgendwie ist das nicht mein Tag, keine gute Tour heute gefunden und kurz vor Ende auch noch nen Hund angefahren...der arme, hat total gequickt


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn eigentlich nächstes Mal den Guide machen?



Würde ich ja gern machen, aber ich hab kein Navi und bin so ne Art Orientierungslegastheniker. 

Am Dienstag hab ich ab mittags frei, wer Lust hat könnte an einer Tour im Teuto nach Halle und zurück teilnehmen. Einfach hier melden.

LG,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. März 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Schreib das mal rückwirkend, wenn du wirklich dabei warst. Die Leute wollen hier spannende und lustige Geschichten von tatsächlichen Erlebnissen lesen. Wenn in deiner Prioritätenliste das Radfahren weiter unten steht, ist das ja deine Sache. Aber solche Absichtserklärungen, die dann aus obengenanntem Grund nicht wahr werden, sind einfach langweilig.



Hä??
Wie kommst du denn jetzt rüber..... Wenn mir nun bisher ständig was dazwischen kommt? Ich hab nun mal auch anderes um die Ohren. Aber ich fahr schon oft genug glaub mal. Zeig ich dir wen wir uns mal sehen ..... Tsssss.... Was manche Leute immer für Sorgen haben. 
Zudem glaub ich das mir die Familie schon wichtiger ist stimmt. Meine Tochter hat gestern und Heut ein neues Zimmer bekommen und hat sich sehr gefreut..... Das ist wichtig,.... Stimmt. Und du wirst es nicht für möglich halten ... Ich bin dann grad noch ne runde gefahren was man unter anderem auch in meiner Trainingsverwaltund sehen kann .

Ich glaub das nicht.... Ich glaub nicht das ich darauf tatsächlich antworte .......


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

alles ist gut 
DerBergschreck hat vielleicht etwas extrem reagiert, aber irgendwo hat er ja recht. Wenn du mal ne Tour mitfahren willst, dann mach das doch einfach. Wenn deine Tochter dann grad Geburtstag hat oder ähnliches, ist ja auch okay. Du musst dich dann  aber auch nicht extra abmelden.

Und jetzt 
haben wir uns wieder lieb, okay


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> alles ist gut
> Und jetzt
> haben wir uns wieder lieb, okay



Genau das haben wir, ich wollt mal schnell noch ein dickes Dankeschön an Marcus loswerden, DANKESCHÖN! War ne saubere Tour mit kleinen Wiederlichkeiten, genauso wie ich's mag. Wobei anfangs das Leistungslevel doch recht hoch angesetzt wurde und ich antiformbedingt schnell an meine konditionelle Grenze gestoßen bin, war's klasse. 

Morgen geht meine Gabel in Revision und ich hoffe, dass sie schnell wieder da ist, damit ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei sein darf.


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

...."antiformbedingt"
so gings mir auch


----------



## GTshoxx (29. März 2011)

Also meine Damen und Herren
Gesucht wird am Samstag eine Tour + Guide, da Petrus uns wohlwollend die Frühlingssonne auf den Pelz brennen wird. Endlich mal in kurzer Buxe fahren. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte zwischen "Eisenbieger" und "antiformbedingt" liegen. Kennt sich einer der Herforder Biker im Raum östlich von Bad Salzuflen aus? Habe hier eine Rundtour mit 34 km und 692 Hoehenmeter gefunden.  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3498.html Vielleicht kennt jemand die Ecke und checkt auf Machbarkeit. Dann würde nur noch ein Biker mit Navi fehlen an dessen Hinterrad sich hoffentlich viele Aus-dem-letzten-Loch-Pfeifende sich hängen können.


----------



## Andreas.Tuenker (29. März 2011)

Sagt mir wann und wo und ich bin auch wieder dabei. Ansonten hätt ich noch ne nette Runde  in Willingen anzubieten. Sie ist zwar nur 20km lang aber danach fragt man sich ernsthaft ob man nicht lieber aufhören sollte mit dem Radl :-D!!


----------



## Surfjunk (29. März 2011)

Gibts die Willingen Runde auch GPS?


----------



## Andreas.Tuenker (29. März 2011)

Puuuuh, frag mich mal was leichteres :-D. Ich hab sonn GPS Ding nicht, deswegen hab ich mich da auch noch nie für interessiert. auf den papierkarten ist die mit drauf. umt gitter haben die auch, da könnte man sich die route so rausbasteln. ansonsten ist in willingen ja auch alles "oins o" ausgeschildert...





----> war von euch schon mal einer im "schopketal"?


----------



## ohropax (29. März 2011)

An einer Runde bei Kalletal bin ich auch immer interessiert, insbesondere, weil ich da so selten hin komme, es aber jedes mal fein war. Diesen Samstag gehts bei mir aber überhaupt nicht, Sonntag ab mittlerem Nachmittag hingegen schon, abends ist es ja noch lang hell.

Ich schaue mir das demnächst mal in Ruhe online (oder vielleicht auch offline) an und gucke, ob es Überschneidungen/Anknüpfpunkte zur Kalletalrunde (dem 'K' Weg) gibt.


----------



## RolfK (29. März 2011)

GTshoxx schrieb:


> Also meine Damen und Herren
> Gesucht wird am Samstag eine Tour + Guide, da Petrus uns wohlwollend die Frühlingssonne auf den Pelz brennen wird. Endlich mal in kurzer Buxe fahren. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte zwischen "Eisenbieger" und "antiformbedingt" liegen. Kennt sich einer der Herforder Biker im Raum östlich von Bad Salzuflen aus? Habe hier eine Rundtour mit 34 km und 692 Hoehenmeter gefunden.  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3498.html Vielleicht kennt jemand die Ecke und checkt auf Machbarkeit. Dann würde nur noch ein Biker mit Navi fehlen an dessen Hinterrad sich hoffentlich viele Aus-dem-letzten-Loch-Pfeifende sich hängen können.




Tach auch,

die Runde müsste eigentlich ganz nett sein. Komme zwar aus Lemgo, aber in der Jugend hat man sich ja ziemlich rumgetrieben . Und Kalletal ist eh bekannt.
Start- und Endpunkt scheint der Minigolfplatz in Salzuflen zu sein, falls es den noch gibt.
Leider muss ich Samstag bis 13h arbeiten und für Sonntag hab ich schon meiner Liebsten eine Tour versprochen. Würde für mich also ein bisschen stressig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (30. März 2011)

Andreas.Tuenker schrieb:


> Puuuuh, frag mich mal was leichteres :-D. Ich hab sonn GPS Ding nicht, deswegen hab ich mich da auch noch nie für interessiert. auf den papierkarten ist die mit drauf. umt gitter haben die auch, da könnte man sich die route so rausbasteln. ansonsten ist in willingen ja auch alles "oins o" ausgeschildert...



Meinst du die Hochheide-Tour? Nr28

http://www.biken-willingen.de/mountainbike/touren/tour-28-hochheide-tour.html

LG,
slang


----------



## kris. (30. März 2011)

Die sollte ich dann mit meiner Freundin wohl besser nicht fahren.


----------



## slang (30. März 2011)

Wieso? Würde sie nicht oben aufem Berg auf dich warten


----------



## kris. (30. März 2011)

Nö.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. März 2011)

Andreas.Tuenker schrieb:


> ----> war von euch schon mal einer im "schopketal"?



Ja, ist Bestandteil der alten Bielefelder Sonntagsrunde, die leider letztes Jahr mangels Mitfahrern "ausgeblutet" ist. Das Konzept war aber auch zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil wirklich *jedes* Mal dieselbe Runde gefahren wurde, was auf Dauer ja auch langweilig ist.

Nichtdestotrotz ist das 'ne schöne Runde: vonner Schönen Aussicht über Hermannsweg nach Oerlinghausen schön Kaffee schlabbern und dann durchs Schopketal und flach über die Sennetrails zurück. Leider hat der alte Gasthof im Schopketal ja seit letztem Jahr geschlossen und jetzt ist da 'ne Hundeschule drin. Mehr als ein Stück Hundekuchen wird man da also nicht bekommen.

Werde ich im April mal anbieten wenn Interesse besteht. Ist vonner Topographie auch nicht so heftig, sodass die Tour für eine grosse Zielgruppe interessant sein dürfte. Kann man bei Bedarf aber auch bis zum Bienenschmidt verlängern.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Meinst du die Hochheide-Tour? Nr28



Kann nicht sein, weil 440 Höhemmeter ja nicht so heftig sind.


----------



## slang (30. März 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Werde ich im April mal anbieten wenn Interesse besteht.




Ja, Interesse besteht. 



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, weil 440 Höhemmeter ja nicht so heftig sind.



Na ja, man fährt diese Höhenmeter aber gleich zu Anfang und in einem Stück.
Wenn Andreas da von ner ausgeschilderten Tour spricht, um die 20km gibts da keine andere. Außer die "Familientour" und der Name allein läßt ja schon vermuten, dass er die nicht meint. 

btw: ich war ja letzte Woche in Willingen und hab da per Bike-Arena Karte und Wanderkarte ne Tour ausgetüfftelt, die war richtig gut, ca. 35km, Höhenmeter kein Plan, habe kein Navi, schätze mal so um 800m. Und nen lecker Downhill am Ende (nicht die Freeridestrecke) Wär mal so ein Vorschlag für den Sommer.

LG,
slang


----------



## Andreas.Tuenker (30. März 2011)

Ja, die Familientour mein ich, nicht die andere :-D Spaß!!!!
Müsste die Nr 28 sein. Auf ner anderen Internetseite ist die halt mit einer anderen Nummer deklariert. Die ~400hm machen dich aber kaputt :-D!


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. März 2011)

Klingt gut mit der Willingen Tour! 

Am WE bin ich leider raus.
Mein Bike geht (hoffentlich) so schnell wie möglich in die Werkstatt. Ich hatte jetzt den 6. Platten auf unter 100km. Bemerkenswert dass bei unserer 50km Tour alles gut ging. War aber auch viel Straße und einfach Wege muss man sagen.
Naja bei der Gelegenheit werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar andere Sachen am Bike verändern lassen, sofern das Budget es zu lässt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (31. März 2011)

Andreas.Tuenker schrieb:


> Die ~400hm machen dich aber kaputt :-D!



Ach, die schiebe ich einfach kaputt


----------



## slang (1. April 2011)

GTshoxx schrieb:


> Also meine Damen und Herren
> Gesucht wird am Samstag eine Tour + Guide, da Petrus uns wohlwollend die Frühlingssonne auf den Pelz brennen wird. Endlich mal in kurzer Buxe fahren. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte zwischen "Eisenbieger" und "antiformbedingt" liegen. Kennt sich einer der Herforder Biker im Raum östlich von Bad Salzuflen aus? Habe hier eine Rundtour mit 34 km und 692 Hoehenmeter gefunden.  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3498.html Vielleicht kennt jemand die Ecke und checkt auf Machbarkeit. Dann würde nur noch ein Biker mit Navi fehlen an dessen Hinterrad sich hoffentlich viele Aus-dem-letzten-Loch-Pfeifende sich hängen können.



Findet diese  Tour denn jetzt statt? Gibts jemanden der die in sein Navi speist und  uns guidet? Beim ersten mal hat Ohropax das ja wunderbar geregelt. 

LG,
slang


----------



## Andreas.Tuenker (2. April 2011)

wenn heute noch ne tour geht dann meldet euch mal bitte, ansonsten fahr ich gegen 14,15 uhr ins schopketal.... hier habt ihr mal meine nr. 015775331742 
wär nett wenn einer an mich denkt


----------



## Mountain77 (4. April 2011)

Hi,TV-Tip Mountain-Bike-Parcours in Bielefeld
Mountainbiker; Rechte: WDR

"Gemütlich durch die Region zu radeln ist nichts für Thomas Bruning und seine Freunde. Sie lieben den Nervenkitzel. Auf ihren Mountainbikes jagen die Extremsportler durch die Wälder rund um Bielefeld. Dafür  haben sie sich einen eigenen Parcours mit Sprungschanzen und  Steilkurven gebaut. Wir begleiten die Mountainbiker bei einer ihrer  Touren."

http://www.wdr.de/studio/bielefeld/index.html

Ist einer von euch dabei?

Grüße M.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2011)

Wann läuft das den?


----------



## RolfK (4. April 2011)

Ab 19.30h auf WDR Bielefeld.

Weiss jemand, wo die Strecke ist, das man die Jungens mal besuchen kann? Bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (4. April 2011)

Wers verpasst hat, kann sich das auf der WDR-Mediathek Seite anschauen.


----------



## slang (4. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo die Strecke ist, das man die Jungens mal besuchen kann? Bitte PN



Warum PN? Ist doch scheinbar ne legale Geschichte und muß nicht geheim bleiben.

LG,
slang


----------



## the_Shot (5. April 2011)

Pauschal hätt ich jetzt gesagt - das is im Schopketal, also nix mit geheim und so


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. April 2011)

Sonntag soll es top Wetter geben - wer hat Lust, eine Tour zu fahren?
Ich würde auch den Leithammel machen und folgende Tour anbieten:

Treff: 13.30 Uhr, Berghotel Quellental (unterhalb von Peter auf'm Berge auf der Südseite des Teutoburger Walds -> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...52.019543,8.452435&spn=0.038241,0.097589&z=14

Strecke: Peter auf'm Berge - Twellbachtal - Wanderweg X25 nach Werther - Ascheloh - südliche Hügelkette Gartnischberg bis Jakobsberg und wieder zum Quellental zurück.

An der Friedrichshöhe machen wir zur Stärkung eine Pause mit Kaffee und Kuchen - ist doch klar!

Die Strecke müsste so ca. 35 km und gefühlte 800 Höhenmeter haben.

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

muß arbeiten 14.30-22.00


----------



## ohropax (7. April 2011)

GTshoxx schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer der Herforder Biker im Raum östlich von Bad Salzuflen aus? Habe hier eine Rundtour mit 34 km und 692 Hoehenmeter gefunden.  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3498.html Vielleicht kennt jemand die Ecke und checkt auf Machbarkeit.



Ich bin die Strecke heute morgen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein abgefahren, im Uhrzeigersinn von Bad Salzuflen bis Bad Salzuflen: Im nördlichen Segment anfangs hoher Asfaltanteil, allerdings mit schönen Ausblicken in sehr ruhiger Gegend. Richtung Talle steigt dann der Waldautobahnanteil um beim Zusammentreffen mit dem Kalletalpfad dann endlich etwas einspuriger zu werden. Der südliche Teil ist auch nett zu fahren, ein bunter Mix aus kurzen Asfaltverbindungen, breiten und schmalen Wegen. Gegen Bad Salzuflen steigt dann wieder der Anteil des sichtbar wirtschaftlich genutzen Waldes, also teils gut zerfurcht und schaltwerkfeindlich.

Entweder hab ich den grossen Regen gestern/vorgestern nicht mitgekriegt oder ich war auf Grund der scheinbar 99% Luftfeuchtigkeit schlecht drauf; auf jeden Fall lief die Tour von Untergrund her nicht flüssig. Am Ende habe ich mich wie nach 4000 AlpenHM gefühlt. Die Strecke macht für mein Empfinden nur bei sehr gutem Wetter Sinn, also entweder mitten in der Obstblüte im Frühling oder an einem staubtrockenen heissen Sommertag, sonst fehlen einfach die Belohnungen für die vielen Verbindungsstücke.

Ich würde für Tour, wenn es keine Rundtour sein soll, wahrscheinlich so wählen, dass man in Vlotho starten würde, dann über den Kalletalpfad bis nach Talle und dann von dort wie oben beschrieben zurück, entweder nur bis Hollenstein/Schötmar/Bahnhof oder nach Stärkung im dortigen Bauerncafe noch einen kleinen Fitzel Richtung Herford Stuckenberg. Alternativ von Talle dem Kalletalpfad bis nach Dörentrup folgen, dort in die Krusfelder Kafffestube zur Stärkung und dann auf neuen Pfaden kurz Richtung Lemgo Bahnhof oder lang über die obige Strecke bis kurz vor Hollenstein, und dann aus dem Wald zum Bahnhof abrollen.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## gorgo (7. April 2011)

Ich bin die Tour jetzt dreimal gefahren und ich finde auch, dass man sie nur bei trockenem Wetter fahren sollte. Sonst werden manche Anstiege zu matschig. 

Ich bin jedoch stets im Matorf gestartet und immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. 
Weiterhin habe ich im Salzufler Wald, um die Hasenkanzel die Route ein wenig geändert damit man auch die geilen Trails mitfährt. 

Im großen und ganzen fahre ich die Tour sehr gerne. 
Diese Hochtrails um die Hasenkanzel fehlen hier um Detmold und Blomberg doch sehr...


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ich bin die Strecke heute morgen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein abgefahren, im Uhrzeigersinn von Bad Salzuflen bis Bad Salzuflen: Im nördlichen Segment anfangs hoher Asfaltanteil, allerdings mit schönen Ausblicken in sehr ruhiger Gegend. Richtung Talle steigt dann der Waldautobahnanteil um beim Zusammentreffen mit dem Kalletalpfad dann endlich etwas einspuriger zu werden. Der südliche Teil ist auch nett zu fahren, ein bunter Mix aus kurzen Asfaltverbindungen, breiten und schmalen Wegen. Gegen Bad Salzuflen steigt dann wieder der Anteil des sichtbar wirtschaftlich genutzen Waldes, also teils gut zerfurcht und schaltwerkfeindlich.
> 
> Entweder hab ich den grossen Regen gestern/vorgestern nicht mitgekriegt oder ich war auf Grund der scheinbar 99% Luftfeuchtigkeit schlecht drauf; auf jeden Fall lief die Tour von Untergrund her nicht flüssig. Am Ende habe ich mich wie nach 4000 AlpenHM gefühlt. Die Strecke macht für mein Empfinden nur bei sehr gutem Wetter Sinn, also entweder mitten in der Obstblüte im Frühling oder an einem staubtrockenen heissen Sommertag, sonst fehlen einfach die Belohnungen für die vielen Verbindungsstücke.
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede!! 
neben dem Titel "bester Tourguide in OWL" willste jetzt wohl auch noch den Tour-Testing-Price mitnehmen. 

Das liest sich doch gut, vielleicht nicht jetzt fahren, aber der Sommer kommt ja noch.

LG,
slang


----------



## ohropax (8. April 2011)

Ja, der Bereich um die Hasenkanzel ist absolut empfehlenswert, allerdings kenne ich mich da zu meiner Schande im Detail nicht aus, denn immer wenn ich daher kam, fehlte mir die Energie zum Explorieren - insbesondere gestern. Wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt, uns dort mal die Trails zu zeigen, bin ich sicher mit von der Partie.

@gorgo
Was meinst du mit 'Hochtrails'? Einen handtuchbreiten Pfad auf beidseitig abfallendem Untergrund? Solche Dinger gibts im Wiehen auch mehrfach, da hinten am Teuto nicht? Auf den ersten Blick sah das Gelände bei Lemgo auch sehr trailgeeignet aus und ich meine, hier und da Einstiege gesehen zu haben, aber ich war ja auf Mission und wollte deswegen nicht auf eigene Faust Zeit riskieren. Gibt es da gute Trails oder war das nur mein Wunschdenken? Wenn ersteres, hätte ich auch Interesse an unbezahlten Führungen...

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## gorgo (8. April 2011)

Ja genau die meine ich. Wusste nicht wie ich die eher nennen sollte. 
Solche Arten von Trails habe ich um Blomberg und Detmold noch nicht gefunden.
Im Lemgoer Wald kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. 
Mal ab und zu auf dem Forstweg in Richtung Kalletal gefahren. 
Das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (9. April 2011)

Nachdem hier lieber über eine gefahrene Tour gelabert wird als dass jemand Interesse hat, selbst zu fahren, sage ich meine Tour für Sonntag ab.

Wird wahrscheinlich genauso ein Laberthread wie "Trail in Bielefeld". Brauche ich also nicht wieder reinschauen.


----------



## slang (9. April 2011)

Verschieb die Runde auf Montag oder nächstes Wochenende.
Dann sag ich zu. Morgen kann ich halt nicht.

slang


----------



## chucki_bo (9. April 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nachdem hier lieber über eine gefahrene Tour gelabert wird als dass jemand Interesse hat, selbst zu fahren, sage ich meine Tour für Sonntag ab.
> 
> Wird wahrscheinlich genauso ein Laberthread wie "Trail in Bielefeld". Brauche ich also nicht wieder reinschauen.



Tschökes


----------



## kris. (9. April 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich genauso ein Laberthread wie "Trail in Bielefeld". Brauche ich also nicht wieder reinschauen.



Ohhhhch... Taschentuch?!


----------



## trekjan (9. April 2011)

Hi

bin neu hier im Forum, und bin auf der Suche nach ein Paar Leuten und ab und an Sonntags zu biken. Ich wäre, falls es zustande kommt, morgen wohl gerne dabei.

LG
trekjan


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. April 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nachdem hier lieber über eine gefahrene Tour gelabert wird als dass jemand Interesse hat, selbst zu fahren, sage ich meine Tour für Sonntag ab.
> 
> Wird wahrscheinlich genauso ein Laberthread wie "Trail in Bielefeld". Brauche ich also nicht wieder reinschauen.



Ich wäre wohl auch dabei (gewesen).

Wusste halt nur vorher nicht ob mein Bike einsatzbereit ist nach dem ganzem Reifenstress und ich denke es ist besser erst dann zuzusagen wenn man sicher ist als kurz vorher wieder abzusagen oder?!

Dass slang, gooni und ein paar andere Schichtdienst haben etc. oder ich zB Samstag Uni war ja vorher klar und ist halt immer schwer, aber ich denke man kann von niemandem verlangen wegen Hobby gleich den Beruf zu ändern oder die Familie/Tochter stehen zu lassen (Diskussion mit gooni letzte Woche).

Beste Grüße!


----------



## the_Shot (14. April 2011)

Hey Leutz,
am WE soll's Wetter wohl wieder super werden, geht od. besser gesagt fährt was im Raum Bi?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Interesse an nem Nightride am Freitag?

Schau mal in den Stammtisch.

LG,
slang


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Interesse an nem Nightride am Freitag?
> 
> Schau mal in den Stammtisch.
> 
> ...



Bestimmt hätte Bergschreck Interesse morgen mitzufahren. Aber der guckt ja hier nicht mehr......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Bestimmt hätte Bergschreck Interesse morgen mitzufahren. Aber der guckt ja hier nicht mehr......



Meld Dich morgen nochmal wegen Samstag! Es sei denn, dir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Uhrzeit, Treffunkt etc..


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

Ich würd einfach mal so sagen 14 Uhr am eisernen Anton oder so. Was meint Slang denn dazu,,,,,,  SLAAAANG !!!! ( Bölk)


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2011)

Das kommt mit gelegen. Dann kann ich vorher noch mit Frauchen zum Einkaufen.


----------



## slang (15. April 2011)

Ja ja ja, alter Mann ist doch kein ICE. 

14.00 geht klar, am Turm oder am Restaurant?
Wohl eher Turm würd ich sagen.


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja ja ja, alter Mann ist doch kein ICE.
> 
> 14.00 geht klar, am Turm oder am Restaurant?
> Wohl eher Turm würd ich sagen.



Wegen mir am Turm!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2011)

Ähhhhhm, vorm Turm, hinterm Turm, aufm Turm, links oder rechts vom Turm (je nach Sichtweise). Also etwa konkreter wäre schon schön! Evtl. mit Angabe der Längen- und Breitengrade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

*Im* Turm?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2011)

Ok, bin um 14 Uhr da!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2011)

@ kris

Mach mal hin mit Deinem Yeti!!!
Ich baue mir jetzt nen Fully auf
und wehe ich bin vor Dir fertig!


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

du bist vor ihm fertig ....DEFINITIV!!


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ãhhhhhm, vorm Turm, hinterm Turm, aufm Turm, links oder rechts vom Turm (je nach Sichtweise). Also etwa konkreter wÃ¤re schon schÃ¶n! Evtl. mit Angabe der LÃ¤ngen- und Breitengrade.



mehr nicht?
	51Â°58â²44.3â³N,   8Â°34â²59.2â³E


----------



## criscross (15. April 2011)

hallo ihr Nightrider,

ich wollte morgen ne Tour zum Bienenschmidt machen und hätte deswegen mal eine Frage:
Sonntag ist doch der Herrmannslauf, 
wird dafür eigentlich der Herrmannsweg schon am Samstag abgesperrt ?


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> hallo ihr Nightrider,
> 
> ich wollte morgen ne Tour zum Bienenschmidt machen und hätte deswegen mal eine Frage:
> Sonntag ist doch der Herrmannslauf,
> wird dafür eigentlich der Herrmannsweg schon am Samstag abgesperrt ?



soweit ich weiß nicht, nein. 
mfg


----------



## kris. (16. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> du bist vor ihm fertig ....DEFINITIV!!



Naja... ich mach das halt zum ersten mal den Bock vom Rahmen weg auf zu bauen... da kann das schon mal etwas dauern. Unter der Woche ist auch schlecht mit Zeit... und wenn man sich dann noch 2mal umentscheidet bei Bremse und Schalthebeln...


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

Ok, ich habs da auch leichter! 

... werde die meisten Komponenten vom Hardtail übernehmen.


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

also ich brauch für einen kompletten um oder aufbau ca 3 Stunden... ich hab das aberr auch schon ein paar mal gemacht.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. April 2011)

moin zusammen,
fährt denn jetzt heute jemand? meine freundin und ich wären ab mittag dabei...
gruß jammerlappen


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> also ich brauch für einen kompletten um oder aufbau ca 3 Stunden... ich hab das aberr auch schon ein paar mal gemacht.
> mfg



3 Stunden??? ... das glaub ich nicht! 

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, Du baust mein und Kris Radl um und wir stellen uns mit Stopuhr, Grillgut und reichlich Sprit daneben. Bleibst du innerhalb der 6 Stunden, gibt's ne Kiste Bier, ansonsten gehste leer aus!


----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> 3 Stunden??? ... das glaub ich nicht!
> 
> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, Du baust mein und Kris Radl um und wir stellen uns mit Stopuhr, Grillgut und reichlich Sprit daneben. Bleibst du innerhalb der 6 Stunden, gibt's ne Kiste Bier, ansonsten gehste leer aus!



Och, das kriegt er hin...
solltest dich nur nicht ungeprüft dann aufs Rad drauf setzten,
die Sattelstütze könnte bis zum Anschlag in den Rahmen rutschen 

duck und weg,

slang


----------



## kris. (17. April 2011)

Ich lasse mir halt Zeit und geniesse den Aufbau. 

Mit etwas besserem Equipment wär ich aber auch schneller als jetzt.


----------



## gooni11 (17. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> 3 Stunden??? ... das glaub ich nicht!
> 
> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, Du baust mein und Kris Radl um und wir stellen uns mit Stopuhr, Grillgut und reichlich Sprit daneben. Bleibst du innerhalb der 6 Stunden, gibt's ne Kiste Bier, ansonsten gehste leer aus!



ich habs tatsächlich schon geschafft! 
hatte einen Rahmen nackt aber incl steuerlager und ein ganzes Rad daneben! Teile konnten alle übernommen werden da alles passte außer Schaltzüge usw.
3 Stunden 10 min ca hat es gedauert.. ! 
ansonsten nehm ich diese Wette gern an.. aber nur mit einem Rad!! besorg schon mal die Kiste Bier.... die gehört nämlich jetzt schon so gut wie mir ,glaub mir ruhig


----------



## jammerlappen (17. April 2011)

Ich nochmal,

heut is ja Hermannslauf und dadenk ich, dass von Bielefeld aus eher der Westen interessant ist. Kann uns jemand einen Tourenvoschlag geben (auch gerne nen gps Track) mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil?

Danke und bis die Tage...


----------



## Biker105 (31. Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich bin 15 und wohne in Steinhagen . Dort fahre ich mit meinem MTB immer im Teutoberger-Wald. Fahre auch gerne mit meinem Vater und Kumpels aber es macht halt mehr spaß in einer Gruppe. Habe mir hier das mal grob durchgelesen und bin aufjedenfall gerne dabei


----------



## slang (31. Juli 2011)

Biker105 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin 15 und wohne in Steinhagen . Dort fahre ich mit meinem MTB immer im Teutoberger-Wald. Fahre auch gerne mit meinem Vater und Kumpels aber es macht halt mehr spaß in einer Gruppe. Habe mir hier das mal grob durchgelesen und bin aufjedenfall gerne dabei



Der Thread hier ist tot.
Idee war schön aber viel mehr ist nicht draus geworden.
Wenn du nach Touren schauen willst guck in den Touren-Verabrede Thread oder einfach im Stammtisch


----------



## Melonenmann (21. August 2012)

Hallo!
Wir brauchen Stimmen von allen Mointainbiker aus der Bielefelder Umgebung!!!
http://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/permalink/135220056621952/?notif_t=like
Ich hoffe ihr habt die Zeit und möglichkeit mal in dieser facebook gruppe vorbei zu schaun!!!
Bei Fragen zu diesem Thema etc. bitte hier oder auf facebook eine privat nachricht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

